# Propane Tank with Rider



## TLaF (Apr 25, 2017)

Early morning riders, two guys waiting on sidewalk in a mall with a propane tank. I pulled up and said I'm not taking the propaine tank. They went off, yelling saying cancel, cancel,


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

Smart move. When I was a wholesale parts driver for a dealership, we had to have HazMat Manifests for a bottle of touch up paint. No way am I hauling pax with a propane tank. Especially in an inconspicuous place like a mall sidewalk.


----------



## miggon123 (Aug 18, 2017)

Lmfao. The nerve of some people.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

It was probably an empty tank that they just purchased at sears or whatever store. A store at a mall probably doesn't sell them filled with propane. Was probably ok to transport it. Furthermore even if it was filled have you not transported a propane tank before? Most of us that grill have most likely transported our tank in our vehicle....you know when you have to take it to fill it up and then bring it home. I don't believe anyone is having 2nd thoughts or getting permits for that. Unless you puncture the tank or heat it up or leave the valve open and light a match everything should be just fine.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Don't worry, they already tossed the blow torch they used to break in with. Those propane bottle deposits are steep though, no way they'd leave that baby behind.


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

LOL some of you guys crack me up. "I waited the 5 minutes and then canceled". Are you trying to get deactivated? All it takes is for them to contact uber and tell them that then its goodbye.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Shane Walters said:


> LOL some of you guys crack me up. "I waited the 5 minutes and then canceled". Are you trying to get deactivated? All it takes is for them to contact uber and tell them that then its goodbye.


Seriously? I've done a lot worse than that and still driving after 3 years and over 5K rides. I get paid no matter what, no car seats, trying to use me as AAA or moving van, playing clown car, open containers, ... I get my cancellation fee and move on.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> It was probably an empty tank that they just purchased at sears or whatever store. A store at a mall probably doesn't sell them filled with propane. Was probably ok to transport it. Furthermore even if it was filled have you not transported a propane tank before? Most of us that grill have most likely transported our tank in our vehicle....you know when you have to take it to fill it up and then bring it home. I don't believe anyone is having 2nd thoughts or getting permits for that. Unless you puncture the tank or heat it up or leave the valve open and light a match everything should be just fine.


I'm with you I would have no problem with that ride.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Over a propane tank?

Really?

You should be fine rolling down a couple windows, even if it's a full tank with a leak.

While i'd rather take a propane tank in a pickup, it's not too too bad carrying one in a car/suv or van if you simply crack a window.

If they complain about the window being open THEN you throw them out.


I honestly don't see what the deal is.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I honestly don't see what the deal is.


Uber PAX


----------

